# Sages on Strike!



## Tyler (Apr 1, 2007)

Due to recent arguments with the staff, TBT sages will be de-saged on Friday April 6th.

Yea it really does suck that we have to get rid of the rank. Oh well. It was fun while it lasted.  :no:


----------



## Grawr (Apr 1, 2007)

Okay...I don't know if I should believe this one...

You sound pretty serious, and there have been a lot of arguements at TBT lately, it wouldn't surprise me if this was true...


On the other hand, its April Fools Day. I would think if you were going to announce something like this, you might have saved it for tommorow, or posted it yesterday...

**Gengar*is confused.


----------



## Triforce3force (Apr 1, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Okay...I don't know if I should believe this one...
> 
> You sound pretty serious, and there have been a lot of arguements at TBT lately, it wouldn't surprise me if this was true...
> 
> ...


----------



## Zelandonia (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice try.


----------



## Grawr (Apr 1, 2007)

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> Nice try.


 So, you don't think he sounds convincing at all?

He said a specific day, even...


 :wacko: 

**Gengar*remains confused.


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh come on now  odd, these arguments are nothing new to the sage stff relation.

<small><small><small><small><small><small><small> Silly sages, trix are for kids!</small></small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 1, 2007)

Odd, dude, we already talked about keeping this Sage-Staff ONLY. :\


----------



## Jman (Apr 1, 2007)

April Fools?


----------



## Tyler (Apr 1, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Odd, dude, we already talked about keeping this Sage-Staff ONLY. :\


Well SORRY... They would have found out anyway. >_>


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 1, 2007)

Odd you really shouldn't have told the members, at least not now.  They would've found out normally on April 6.  Well, it was fun being a Sage but I'm still green I would be a Coconut Tree rank.  Well, I hope we have fun for these last few days.


----------



## Zero_13 (Apr 1, 2007)

Like I said in the Sage Board, I wouldn't mind going back to member >_>


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 1, 2007)

Why the hell did you tell them? They weren't supposed to know... >_>


----------



## ac1983fan (Apr 1, 2007)

I hope this is true.... we need to get rid of ranks, too.  Just have admins, mods, and members.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 1, 2007)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> Like I said in the Sage Board, I wouldn't mind going back to member >_>


 Yeah, I guess we'll be fine.    
:'(


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 1, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> ZERO_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I will, I really don't care that much. It was getting really ******** in that board =/


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow... I guess taking sides with the Sages on top of a recent 'argument' with an admin gets me in trouble... what the #&$%.



QUOTE  
QUOTE  
QUOTE  
QUOTE  
QUOTE  
QUOTE  
QUOTE  
I really feel like I'm completely out of the loop as to what's going on here... I wish you and Storm would lemme know some stuff that's being planned, instead of keeping me in the dark. 


Darth, I don't know why you feel like this; we're not planning anything that important.



Bul, it's pretty obvious. I mean, you and Storm are always posting in the Admin-only board... and the only reason you'd do that is so Sporge and myself aren't aware of what you're talking about. 


You're being paranoid, Darth. There aren't even any posts in that board in the past two days. If we didn't trust you, why would we have even made you a mod? 


Maybe because at that time you trusted me... but that was a very long time ago, Bul. No one has ever been a mod longer than myself and not become an admin... I think actions speak louder than words in this case. 


Now you're just being stupid, Darth. Maybe you should realize how lucky you are to even be a mod at TBT. To be honest, Storm and I don't even feel that you do your fair share of the work at the moment.



MAYBE THAT'S BECAUSE YOU GUYS DON'T LET ME KNOW WHAT'S GOING ON, SO I CAN'T HELP!!! 


Darth, you're being very disrespectful, and I don't have the time to play these games. I think you need a small break from TBT. I'm very sorry I have to do this, Darth, but your actions called for this.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Apr 1, 2007)

Guys, Justin brought me back for to tell you that this IS true, we are going to be gone.

Alright I'm gone again.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 1, 2007)

Darth, PLEASE DO NOT MAKE ME ANGRY AGAIN. :|

I am THIS close to demodding you.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Apr 1, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Darth, PLEASE DO NOT MAKE ME ANGRY AGAIN. :|
> 
> I am THIS close to demodding you.


 Bul... why do you and Storm always have to be so ignorant...

I'm gonna go take screenshots of the latest thread from the staff board to prove to the members that you're being an idiot.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 1, 2007)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's IT man.

You are banned.  End of story.  See you whenever. :|


----------



## Gabby (Apr 1, 2007)

Hey,if this is true..were ging to have an election on who will be the new sages.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Apr 1, 2007)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> Hey,if this is true..were ging to have an election on who will be the new sages.


 it is true, and there will be no new sages, the rank is going away.


----------



## Zero_13 (Apr 1, 2007)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> Hey,if this is true..were ging to have an election on who will be the new sages.


 Like, isn't is clear?

There will be no more Sages.


----------



## Justin (Apr 1, 2007)

Zip, zero, zup.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 1, 2007)

Bul, chill. No need to flip over something as stupid as this...


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 1, 2007)

Damn.
I wish this wasnt April Fools day, so I have no reason to doubt this.

Wonderful things are happening : D


----------



## Grawr (Apr 1, 2007)

This thread has made me so confused It's not even funny...

That arguement between Bul and Darth and sorta Storm..was that all a joke, or was that real? :wacko: 

I...I'm still confused.

*runs away*


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 1, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> This thread has made me so confused It's not even funny...
> 
> That arguement between Bul and Darth and sorta Storm..was that all a joke, or was that real? :wacko:
> 
> ...


 Sadly, this is all real.


----------



## Grawr (Apr 1, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				 


Great. Just great...


----------



## Tyler (Apr 1, 2007)

Want Proof?

http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r46/OddCrazyMe/proof.jpg


----------



## Zelandonia (Apr 1, 2007)

You know, I really find myself doubting this whole thing. Considering it's April Fools' and all...


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 1, 2007)

Even though there were more votes for No the staff decided to get rid of the rank.

Zel, that's exactly what the staff wants you to think.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 1, 2007)

Zel does that pic mean nothing to you? :|

This is freakin true! No matter what day of the year it is, it'll be true. >_>

Yea also that whole conversation that Gohan posted is true. We wouldn't just ban Gohan for a joke. He's an honored staff member here.


----------



## Zelandonia (Apr 1, 2007)

If it's not a Joke, then I'm glad.
I agree with getting rid of the Sage rank, but I don't think Storm ever would.

EDIT: I missed the pic. Oops.


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 1, 2007)

This makes me happy, I don't want it to be a prank.


----------



## Triforce3force (Apr 1, 2007)

...M'kay...so I think I understand this...... :wacko:


----------



## Tyler (Apr 1, 2007)

For any of you non-believers out there still eat this:

http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r46/Odd...yMe/badnews.jpg

I was talking to Gohan on MSN and he said I could post this an not get in trouble.


----------



## Duke (Apr 1, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Due to recent arguments with the staff, TBT sages will be de-saged on Friday April 6th.
> 
> Yea it really does suck that we have to get rid of the rank. Oh well. It was fun while it lasted.  :no:


 Oh come on!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 1, 2007)

So it's April Fools? 

EDIT: Nevermind.


----------



## Grawr (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm fine with getting rid of the sage rank...

What bothered me was the arguements, and the whole banning thing...


----------



## JJRamone2 (Apr 1, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> I'm fine with getting rid of the sage rank...
> 
> What bothered me was the arguements, and the whole banning thing...


 well, I'm sorry Gengar, but bul told us in the sage board that Gohan is going ot be banned forever.


----------



## Grawr (Apr 1, 2007)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


     

Well, okay...

I hope things get better soon, though...I really do.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Apr 1, 2007)

Edit:
Pic Gone


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow, I wonder how many people will end up being banned by the time this is over? Bul, you are totally overreacting. You need to friggen calm down =/


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 1, 2007)

Dude, you think you can handle this situation better?  I might as well leave now. :|


----------



## Tyler (Apr 1, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Dude, you think you can handle this situation better?  I might as well leave now. :|


 Now you're being silly. >_>;;

Seriously chill. I mean you do know best but after the hotlinking incident you've been crazy.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 1, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Dude, you think you can handle this situation better? I might as well leave now. :|


You're going to leave because of one thing like this? Go ahead, leave, it probably won't be that much different.

edit: well, there will be less pointless bannings...


----------



## JJRamone2 (Apr 1, 2007)

Bul made me take down  the pic, he said if I leave it on he'll ban me too.


----------



## Grawr (Apr 1, 2007)

I think I'm gonna' go for a little while guys...

All this arguing is just too much...

I'll be back soon...


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 1, 2007)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> Bul made me take down  the pic, he said if I leave it on he'll ban me too.


 What the hell? Are you kidding? 

Bul... you are going way too far =/


----------



## JJRamone2 (Apr 1, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 honestly, why would I be kidding, Bul, please stop.


----------



## Nate (Apr 1, 2007)

I think someone should delete this topic, and make a fresh new one saying what this one says. And on the new topic, make it say that there will be consequences if arguements start.

It's only a suggestion.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Apr 1, 2007)

Flygon said:
			
		

> I think someone should delete this topic, and make a fresh new one saying what this one says. And on the new topic, make it say that there will be consequences if arguements start.
> 
> It's only a suggestion.


 why do you think that? Arguments may be needed to get bul back his senses.


----------



## Nate (Apr 1, 2007)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> Flygon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I guess that's true. Friendly PMs containing suggestion may help, too.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 1, 2007)

Flygon said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think we've gone way past "friendly" at this point.


----------



## Zelandonia (Apr 1, 2007)

I think you've gone past "believable" also...


----------



## Duke (Apr 1, 2007)

<big><big><big><big><big>SOMEONE JUST STOP THE MADNESS!</big></big></big></big></big><big><big> everyones starting to leave one by one!    
:'(				 this argument is going WAY to Far!</big>


----------



## JJRamone2 (Apr 1, 2007)

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> I think you've gone past "believable" also...


 Dude I swear to god.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 1, 2007)

Duke said:
			
		

> <big><big><big><big><big>SOMEONE JUST STOP THE MADNESS!</big></big></big></big></big><big><big> everyones starting to leave one by one!    
:'(				 this argument is going WAY to Far! </big></big>


<big><big>
 it's bul that's going to far. He's banning people for stupid little things. (well, banned one, almost another)</big>


----------



## Justin (Apr 1, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Flygon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:/


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 1, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I hate it when people do that, I have no idea what they mean most of the time. Explain.


----------



## Justin (Apr 1, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WE'VE GONE WAY PAST FRIENDLY. :| x 9999

INFACT

WE'VE GONE WAY PAST YELLING TOO. :|


----------



## Jman (Apr 1, 2007)

For the next person who leaves, I'm going with them. :| 

_World War 3: TBT Destruction_


----------



## Tyler (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow, all this choas all caused by moi 1 post of truth?

I'm turning to teh dark side. NUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!


----------



## Grawr (Apr 1, 2007)

I can't leave...I just can't. It doesnt seem right to leave at a time like this.

Everyone, telling Bul to calm down over and over again will do no good...It will only begin starting up more arguments and causing more stress. Hopefully, he's got it already. Once he reads this, he'll see that people think he's been harsh, and he'll see that people think he needs to settle down. We don't have to keep posting about it, guys. Unless antagonizing Bul is what you want to do.

Lets all just try to take it easy...for the good of TBT.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 1, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> I can't leave...I just can't. It doesnt seem right to leave at a time like this.
> 
> Everyone, telling Bul to calm down over and over again will do no good...It will only begin starting up more arguments and causing more stress. Hopefully, he's got it already. Once he reads this, he'll see that people think he's been harsh, and he'll see that people think he needs to settle down. We don't have to keep posting about it, guys. Unless antagonizing Bul is what you want to do.
> 
> Lets all just try to take it easy...for the good of TBT.


 He still needs to un-ban darth >_>


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 1, 2007)

Ooooo, a strike?  Ok, I'll double all of your wages!  0 x 2 = 0!  But I'm not stopping there!  I'll lower the work day to only 6 hours!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 1, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Ooooo, a strike?  Ok, I'll double all of your wages!  0 x 2 = 0!  But I'm not stopping there!  I'll lower the work day to only 6 hours!


 Why does storm always do this? If its a serious topic, he makes a joke... >_>


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 1, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yayaaa APRRROOOL FOOOLS


----------



## Grawr (Apr 1, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Maybe he will, maybe he won't. Its all up to him.

Everyone has their share of bad days, people. This could have been one of Bul's. Everyone makes mistakes, maybe Bul has made a mistake here today.

On the other hand, maybe he thinks what he did was the right thing to do...

Either way, we won't know until Bul answers to all thats been said.

As I said before though, don't keep on posting the same things over and over. Reading "bul is going too far" "take it easy bul" and things like that multiple times won't do a single good thing for us.


----------



## Justin (Apr 1, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Ooooo, a strike?  Ok, I'll double all of your wages!  0 x 2 = 0!  But I'm not stopping there!  I'll lower the work day to only 6 hours!


  <_<  <_<  <_<


----------



## Zelandonia (Apr 1, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Grawr (Apr 1, 2007)

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JJRamone2 (Apr 1, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Zelandonia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 dude, he has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Grawr (Apr 1, 2007)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JJRamone2 (Apr 1, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't know, but you should trust the sages on this one.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 1, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Storm's always like that in the sage board, posting stuff not related to the thread at all, and making random jokes that aren't funny in argument threads. =/


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 1, 2007)

I hope this gets resolved soon.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 2, 2007)

I may be late on this one but I have only read the first post and this is obviously a joke.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 2, 2007)

Yea this was a joke obviously. Thanks to everyone who played along.

*teh lockerageadiscombibulation*


----------

